# Dropping Spider Mechanism?



## yadlik (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi All!
Have any of you ever built a dropping spider mechanism? I have a great spider that I would like to drop on the TrTer's but can not figure out how to build one... 
Thanks
Y


----------



## coolbotz (Oct 21, 2009)

Try Vern Graner prop dropper from Nuts and Volts (awesome magazine) last year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How involved do you want to get?

Motion activated dropping spider, low cost, no programming

Halloween Dropping Spider triggered by a PIR motion sensor and controlled by an arduino MCU


----------



## yadlik (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow... both look pretty cool but way too complicated for me... thanks


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You can get dropping spiders from Michael's and Spirit for ~10 bucks. Look to see if it could be modified to mount your spider on the dropping mech. As long as the weight is the same or less you should be good to go.


----------

